# My First Kickback



## gdaveg (Aug 1, 2020)

Yesterday was at a friends shop and cutting boards to length in his crosscut sled. I had two cut offs that I would use as part of the new lamp glue ups. I would be ripping the two cutoffs to 3.75 inch width.

Took off the sled and adjusted the fence. First cut went smooth. Second cut had pushed through and then whammo.
Got smacked in the chest, lucky not in the face (was wearing my safety glasses).

Guess what I did not flip up the riving knife, *"only going to make two cuts"* . Famous last words. The offcut likely veered off and pushed the main piece back into contact with the blade.

I had only used that saw a couple of times, but knew it had a riving knife that flipped up. It is a Bosch 4000 series jobsite saw on the very handy collapsable stand.

The photo was the main piece between the blade and the fence. 3.75" x 6.5" x 0.625". Off cut about 1.5" wide.

I will not do that again. Did not hit me real hard, no bruises.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I remember my first time…


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

I would probably have had to change underwear. LOL. Glad you are OK. Mel


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Saw my old man have a piece of ply he was ripping on an old Crapsman RAS. Kathunk it was embedded in the garage door and he has gasping "Thank god it hurts! Thank god it hurts!" When I asked him why he was say that he said "Because if it HURTS then they're STILL THERE!"

Be careful.

Remember the Woodworkers "Handshake". You raise your hands over your head and shake them while reciting "I'm a wood worker and I still have all __." (fill in whatever you've still got!)


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I've got a piece much like that with one of the saw teeth embedded in it. I've got it hanging on the wall in front of my table saw with a label as a warning. 'Be more careful'. It's one of the many things I point out to folks as a warning. Serious injuries can happen in the blink of an eye!


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Glad you survived. Welcome to club.


----------



## oldrivers (Feb 10, 2014)

I am so thankful you are alright To God be the Glory. I have been there done that, not a good experience that happens so fast you have no reaction time.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

As others have stated, I'm glad you are okay. Here are some comments/opinions to add to the safety discussion. They do not come from a lofty perch since I have a hand that looks like the guys in the comic strip image. I consider the Gripper to be the 2nd safest tool in my shop (Sawstop #1). It would likely have prevented the offcut from veering. 6.5" is quite short to be ripping on a table saw. Alternatives: crosscut sled that has hold downs and the band saw. Thanks for your willingness to share your accident with others.


----------



## gdaveg (Aug 1, 2020)

This definitely was a lesson. I will look at the saw manual online and find out how to raise the riving knife. Probably could have figured it out in a few minutes.

I have had kickbacks before when cutting rabbets with two cuts on a table saw. I knew they would happen and stood safely out of the way. They have been less violent since they were restricted by the blade, fence and piece of wood above.

Thanks for everybody's concern and comments.


----------



## Kudzupatch (Feb 3, 2015)

YUP! I had my thumb turned into hamburger like that. But mine was a very small and lightweight peice of cedar. Never found it of the missing part of my thumb either.

People don't think about the cutoffs getting in the blade but it happens and FAST!!

Mine was caused by a poorly designed jig which I remedied once my thumb healed.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I use my Riving knife and a Gripper for all narrow rip cuts. I know some are anti-Gripper but it makes for safer cuts.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

complacency is the biggest issue with working with power tools, it caused my faux paux back in the late 80s, kept my thumb, but sure was a painful situation. and it taught me to always be prepared and pay attention.

if one works long enough with any tool, power or hand tool, i figure odds change as you use them and eventually a nick, a stab, a cut will find its way into your history, and one can only hope its minor, but to blame the tool, well we all know its not the tool, is it?
Rj in az


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

gotta admit ive done it myself,about 15 years ago,saw didn't have a riving knife and blade pinched the board.had one nasty bruised belly.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Why I will not use a saw without a real riving knife. I had two kickbacks with my old Ridgid WITH BLADE GUARD ATTATCHED.

I have 4 pushers in reach, self made, and a Gripper. One of my sleds had a hold down rail.

My biggest safety feature of my TS is my band saw. I use it well over half the time, so not using the TS means it has less chance to hurt me. Got one of those three prong hold downs for the miter saw. Probably saved me a couple of times.

Todays safety improvement is a new mask. I thought the Eclipse was good, but just got a Trend Stealth. Fits even better.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I think that might have happened because the fence is exactly parallel to the blade. I used to have pieces fly back when I took the pusher off them and they were still between the blade and the fence. So I adjusted my fence so the gap between it and the blade is just a bit wider in the back so the part is released from the grab of the blade. It worked, but I always follow the part clear past the blade with a pusher any how That is a very dangerous area for a loose part where that blade is coming up out of the table!!...Cheers, Jim


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Never stand in the zone between the fence and blade.

The Gripper is too complex to set up for every cut. Here is what I use. it straddles the blade for narrow rips, it adjusts to thickness by rapping in on the saw top - no knobs needed and the extended front reduces stock rising and therefore kickbacks.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Why I will not use a saw without a real riving knife. I had two kickbacks with my old Ridgid WITH BLADE GUARD ATTATCHED.
> 
> I have 4 pushers in reach, self made, and a Gripper. One of my sleds had a hold down rail.
> 
> ...


just got one of those 3 prong hold downs,gonna keep my fingers away from the blade.ive got an eclipse but you like the comfort of the trend better ? it's about half the price of the eclipse on amazon.


----------



## gdaveg (Aug 1, 2020)

I am fully blaming myself as did not take the time to figure out the riving knife on the saw.

The piece went fully past the blade as it is 3.75" end to end, how far past I don't know, things happened pretty fast.

I hope this post makes others pay more attention and prevents them from having this issue also. I know that I will be more aware the future.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

yeah, i ordered the trend, with extra filiters, stlil cheaper than my eclipse, see how it fits be here by friday
thanks for lead, always looking for a mask that works well and comfy
rj in az


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> yeah, i ordered the trend, with extra filiters, stlil cheaper than my eclipse, see how it fits be here by friday
> thanks for lead, always looking for a mask that works well and comfy
> rj in az
> 
> - Knockonit


let us know how you like it.ive never really been happy with any of the masks ive tried.so what happens,i dont use any !


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

> yeah, i ordered the trend, with extra filiters, stlil cheaper than my eclipse, see how it fits be here by friday
> thanks for lead, always looking for a mask that works well and comfy
> rj in az
> 
> ...


i had another 3m to start back in the day, then just n95s for the most part unless spraying in finish booth, not something i did a lot of, had a finisher at cabt shop.
tried the razor, just couldn't roll with it, ole gal likes it, 
i have the eclipse by far one of the best i've had on, the straps don't seem to last long, gotta keep tightening them up, they are either stretched or the heat here got to them.
so when i saw this and took a look, it does look like it might fit over my rather large snoz, heres hoping, and will advise, got a weekend planned in shop, since its gonna be a hundred and 110 here this weekend, or in the pool
rj in az


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I hope this post makes others pay more attention and prevents them from having this issue also. I know that I will be more aware the future.
> 
> - gdaveg


Thats actually the best thing about your first kickback, it makes you not stand in the kickback zone after that, which is really the key to not getting hit by kickback. As the great Mr Myagi once said, "best defense is no be there!"


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

A good learning opportunity. Pretty sure you won't rip without your splitter/RK in place.


----------

